

Visualizing Social Media Fatigue: A Graph of All the Social Networks - chaostheory
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/visualizing_social_media_fatigue.php

======
robmnl
Fellow YCers, SERIOUSLY.

Take a look at this graph: <http://www.readwriteweb.com/images/online-info-
flow.jpg>

And come up with a way to optimize that.

Now THAT'S a startup.

What do you think?

~~~
NSX2
I've figured it out. Most of those things will fall by the wayside anyway as
people realize that they offer no tangible advantage in life and take up a lot
of time.

If you can get me peeps to build it, I can even get the money for it.

